# 25-Watt-Athlons nun doch kaufbar



## tm0975 (17. Juni 2010)

Entgegen erster Bekundungen von AMD, die 25 Watt CPUs nur an OEM auszuliefern, sind dies nun doch im Retailmarkt gelandet. Der PReisvergleich listet den AMD Athlon II X2 260u ab Preisen von 78 €. Er ist bei mehreren Händlern als lagernd ausgewiesen. Die CPU ist vor allem für HTPC- und Flüster-  Stromspar-PC-Fans gedacht.

CPU-Daten:

Dual-Core "Regor" • TDP: 25W • Fertigung: 45nm •  L2-Cache: 2x 1MB • Hypertransport: 4.0GT/s • Memory Controller: Dual  Channel PC3-10667U (DDR3-1333) für 2 Module, Dual Channel PC3-8500U  (DDR3-1066), Dual Channel PC2-8500U (DDR2-1066) • Stepping: C3 • MMX,  SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4a, Enhanced 3DNow!, NX bit, AMD64, Cool'n'Quiet,  AMD-V



AMD Athlon II X2 260u, 2x 1.80GHz, boxed (AD260USCK23GM) - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 25 Watt Athlons nun doch kaufbar*

Aber der is doch schon länger zu haben ... oder nich??
Hab den in den letzten Tagen schon öfters in einigen Shops gesehn und in der PCGH-Top10 Preisvergleich war/is er auch.

Nu is aber die Frage ob sichs lohnt bei den Preis ..... für Fertigrechner vielleicht und für Leute die nicht wissen was nen Bios is und es auch nich wissen wolln .....

aber wenn ich sehe das mein X2 240@3GHz bei 1,12V läuft kann ich mir vorstellen das wenn ich ihn auf Multi9 (1,8GHz) drossel, er bestimmt nur noch 1V oder weniger brauch .....

Dann könnte er ähnlich sparsam sein


----------



## tm0975 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 25 Watt Athlons nun doch kaufbar*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Aber der is doch schon länger zu haben ... oder nich??
> Hab den in den letzten Tagen schon öfters in einigen Shops gesehn und in der PCGH-Top10 Preisvergleich war/is er auch.
> 
> Nu is aber die Frage ob sichs lohnt bei den Preis ..... für Fertigrechner vielleicht und für Leute die nicht wissen was nen Bios is und es auch nich wissen wolln .....
> ...



ist alles richtig, nur eben nicht garantiert. und bei dem prozzie ist es garantiert von amd. bei jedem anderen könnte oder sollte es auch funktionieren, aber das muß es nicht zwangsläufig. eben keine garantie, dass es danna cuh so funktioniert.


----------



## FloW^^ (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 25 Watt Athlons nun doch kaufbar*

ausserdem kann man die 25w athlons auchnoch undervolten.


----------



## Snake7 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 25 Watt Athlons nun doch kaufbar*

Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem be-2300 mit 45tdp - der läst sich unter 1 v bei 2,3 ghz undervolten und läuft super.


----------



## Progs-ID (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 25 Watt Athlons nun doch kaufbar*

Das ist doch mal was feines.


----------



## red103 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 25 Watt Athlons nun doch kaufbar*

Sehr interessant!


----------



## P37E (17. Juni 2010)

htpc und flüster pcs ist auf jeden fall der richtige einsatzzweck. denke aber das 2 x 1.8 für vieles dann doch die leistungsgrenze setzen. im prinzip nur anders gelabelte x2's


----------



## Jan565 (17. Juni 2010)

Mehr als 1,8GHz brauch man nicht in einem HTPC. Das reicht für alles was man mit so einem Teil macht. Sogar fürs gelegentliche Zocken, was natürlich nicht in bester Grafik gehen kann. Aber sonst einfach Top.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (17. Juni 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Mehr als 1,8GHz brauch man nicht in einem HTPC. Das reicht für alles was man mit so einem Teil macht. Sogar fürs gelegentliche Zocken, was natürlich nicht in bester Grafik gehen kann. Aber sonst einfach Top.



Also mein C2D mit 1,8GHz macht z.b. keine Videos in 1080p mit. Schon bei 720p kann es eng werden je nach Bitrate. Wenn man also HD mit dem HTPC abspielen will braucht man mehr als 1,8GHz.


----------



## totovo (17. Juni 2010)

falsch, man braucht einfach eine halbwegs moderne Graka, denn fast alle neueren Grakas unterstützen HD Videobeschleunigung!

@Topic:

feines Teil, so etwas braucht man!


----------



## atti11 (17. Juni 2010)

Finde ich klasse!
zusammen mit einem 880G bzw GX Baord ist das doch ne 1a Combo


----------



## Snake7 (17. Juni 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> falsch, man braucht einfach eine halbwegs moderne Graka, denn fast alle neueren Grakas unterstützen HD Videobeschleunigung!
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> feines Teil, so etwas braucht man!


lol widerspruch.
in einen HTPC gehört keine Graka, da er wenig strom verbrauchen soll und wenig Lautstärker erzeugen soll.
Somit ist eine Graika unnötig in dreifachen sinne.
Lieber nen ghz mehr und es klapppt alles.
Aber 1080p schafft er definitv nciht mehr.


----------



## .Mac (17. Juni 2010)

Snake7 schrieb:


> lol widerspruch.
> in einen HTPC gehört keine Graka, da er wenig strom verbrauchen soll und wenig Lautstärker erzeugen soll.
> Somit ist eine Graika unnötig in dreifachen sinne.
> Lieber nen ghz mehr und es klapppt alles.
> Aber 1080p schafft er definitv nciht mehr.



Und was spricht dann gegen eine passive Grafikkarte?


----------



## totovo (17. Juni 2010)

Snake7 schrieb:


> lol widerspruch.
> in einen HTPC gehört keine Graka, da er wenig strom verbrauchen soll und wenig Lautstärker erzeugen soll.
> Somit ist eine Graika unnötig in dreifachen sinne.
> Lieber nen ghz mehr und es klapppt alles.
> Aber 1080p schafft er definitv nciht mehr.




erst einmal, woher willst du wissen das er das nicht schaft, oder habe ich ein Test überlesen?

zweitens reicht schon eine Onboard graka mit ~15w Verbrauch...

1Ghz mehr Takt, resultiert bestimmt in höherer Verlusleistung, als diese CPU und eine onboard Graka

für mich ist diese CPU eine optimale HTPC und Office PC  CPU!


----------



## atti11 (17. Juni 2010)

ein sempron singel core schaft sogar 1080p mit einem 780G Chip
Dann wird der dual mit dem 880er auf jedefall schafen!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

Ja die CPU dazu noch eine 860G wenn er villt kommt das reicht dicke aus. Was will man mehr als HTPC ? Dann noch das ganze Bord Undervolten und alles aus schlaten was man nicht brauch und TATA....hat kommt villt au 40-bis 50 unter voll last !

Mein alter AMD 3200+ (2.2GHz für denn 754Sockel) schaft 1080p videos dazu nur eine GF7600GT !


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Juni 2010)

Und nen ATOM mit der IONgeschichte auch .... und der Atom is so fast das langsamste was man neu kaufen kann ...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Juni 2010)

Das OC-Potenzial ist übrigens ganz ordentlich, siehe z.B. Hyperhorn's 34.72 sec PiFast run with Athlon II X2 260u @ 3168.3MHz (Alle OC-Ergebnisse des X2 260u: Athlon II X2 260u processor)
--> Benchstable bei 76 % OC, hier limitiert wohlgemerkt lediglich das Mainboard bei > 350 Mhz Referenztakt (ab 400 MHz dann wahrscheinlich so langsam der IMC )


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das OC-Potenzial ist übrigens ganz ordentlich, siehe z.B. Hyperhorn's 34.72 sec PiFast run with Athlon II X2 260u @ 3168.3MHz (Alle OC-Ergebnisse des X2 260u: Athlon II X2 260u processor)
> --> Benchstable bei 76 % OC, hier limitiert wohlgemerkt lediglich das Mainboard bei > 350 Mhz Referenztakt (ab 400 MHz dann wahrscheinlich so langsam der IMC )




Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht .... nen ziemlich prozentual hohes OCpotenzial ......
leider dieser niedrige Multi, schade schade ....


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das OC-Potenzial ist übrigens ganz ordentlich, siehe z.B. Hyperhorn's 34.72 sec PiFast run with Athlon II X2 260u @ 3168.3MHz (Alle OC-Ergebnisse des X2 260u: Athlon II X2 260u processor)
> --> Benchstable bei 76 % OC, hier limitiert wohlgemerkt lediglich das Mainboard bei > 350 Mhz Referenztakt (ab 400 MHz dann wahrscheinlich so langsam der IMC )




Nett...das gefällt mir...!!
Geil wäre wenn man da noch denn dritten oder vierten Kern freischalten könnte und dann noch die  25TDP halten können. Das wäre zu geil !!


----------



## Namaker (18. Juni 2010)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Also mein C2D mit 1,8GHz macht z.b. keine Videos in 1080p mit.


Lächerlich. Bereits mein Athlon 3700+ mit 2,2 GHz (Singlecore!) konnte 1080p mit 30FPS absolut flüssig wiedergeben (damals ohne GPU-Unterstützung).
Mit meiner OnBoard HD3300 und einem Phenom II X4 brauchte die CPU nur 100MHz, um 1080p wiederzugeben


----------



## Mr.Korky (18. Juni 2010)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Also mein C2D mit 1,8GHz macht z.b. keine Videos in 1080p mit. Schon bei 720p kann es eng werden je nach Bitrate. Wenn man also HD mit dem HTPC abspielen will braucht man mehr als 1,8GHz.



loooool!
mein sempron 210u singelcore subnetbook 1,5ghz vom aldi (akoja e1312 ) kann 1080p locker ohne ruckel über den hdmi an meine glotze wiedergeben ( blue ray rom über usb) und der wird beim surfen wärmer 

krass da ffreu ich mich  aber es kommt bei sowas auch eher auf die graka an!!
gerade htpc´s brauchen gute pixelschleudern ala 5450 4650 5550 ect die rechnen dir das dann
ram und bandbreite sind gefragt!


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juni 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Bereits mein Athlon 3700+ mit 2,2 GHz (Singlecore!) konnte 1080p mit 30FPS absolut flüssig wiedergeben (damals ohne GPU-Unterstützung).


 Mehr als 2ghz gehen ja auch. Mehr als 1 CPU wird dabei auch nie genutzt, ob single oder dual macht also keinen unterschied. Mehr als 2ghz sollten es aber schon sein. Besonders bei Filmen mit sehr hoher bitrate, da kommt auch einre mit 2,4 mal ins stocken. nicht alle wurden perfekt gerippt.





> Mit meiner OnBoard HD3300 und einem Phenom II X4 brauchte die CPU nur 100MHz, um 1080p wiederzugeben


Mit GPU beshcleunigung ist immer eine andere Sache, aber klappt auch nicht bei allen Filmen und da braucht man dann wieder unterstützung für die CPU


Mr.Korky schrieb:


> loooool!
> mein sempron 210u singelcore subnetbook 1,5ghz vom aldi (akoja e1312 ) kann 1080p locker ohne ruckel über den hdmi an meine glotze wiedergeben ( blue ray rom über usb) und der wird beim surfen wärmer


Spaßvogel das macht die GPU nicht der CPU bei dem Teil





> krass da ffreu ich mich  aber es kommt bei sowas auch eher auf die graka an!!
> gerade htpc´s brauchen gute pixelschleudern ala 5450 4650 5550 ect die rechnen dir das dann
> ram und bandbreite sind gefragt!


no comment


----------



## Namaker (19. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Mehr als 2ghz gehen ja auch. Mehr als 1 CPU wird dabei auch nie genutzt, ob single oder dual macht also keinen unterschied.


Huh? Bei mir lag die Auslastung je nach Kern zwischen 80-90 @100MHz 

Allerdings ruckelten im VLC, den mein Bruder mit 2,13GHz Core2Duo benutze, teilweise auch 1080p Videos, also sollte man wirklich auf den Player achten.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juni 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Huh? Bei mir lag die Auslastung je nach Kern zwischen 80-90 @100MHz
> 
> Allerdings ruckelten im VLC, den mein Bruder mit 2,13GHz Core2Duo benutze, teilweise auch 1080p Videos, also sollte man wirklich auf den Player achten.



 Wie haste den eigentlich auf 100mhz runtergetaktet bekommen?

die 80-90% bei 100Mhz wird wohl dran liegen, dass natürlich die GPU noch mti Daten versorgt werden muss.

VLC ist das ungeeigneteste für HD Videos, was es gibt. MPC HC und MPlayer wohl die beiden besten (ersteres mit GPU zweiteres ohne)


----------



## Namaker (19. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wie haste den eigentlich auf 100mhz runtergetaktet bekommen?


K10Stat, da ist der niedrigste Multiplikator 0,5 
Hab' im Undervoltingthread auch ein Screenshot von 95MHz...

@25W-Athlons: Laut der aktuellen c't verbraucht ein PC mit Athlon II X2 260 unter Last@Steckdose 53 Watt


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Mehr als 2ghz gehen ja auch. Mehr als 1 CPU wird  dabei auch nie genutzt, ob single oder dual macht also keinen  unterschied. Mehr als 2ghz sollten es aber schon sein. Besonders bei  Filmen mit sehr hoher bitrate, da kommt auch einre mit 2,4 mal ins  stocken. nicht alle wurden perfekt gerippt.



Man beachte aber das der Post von einem Core 2 Duo die Rede war... und die ist um einiges effizienter als ein alter Athlon. Dass die CPU alleine mit 1,8 Ghz 1080P nicht schafft halte ich dennoch für realistisch. Der Athlon hat wahrscheinlich kein Material mit richtig hoher Bitrate bekommen, dann wird er auch stocken.

Das mit der Grafikkarte ist eine ganz andere Sache... und zwar ein schöne. Mein Laptop mit Intel GMA 4500 und einem 1,3 Ghz (!) Singlecore schafft mühelos HD Videos bis 1080p, und der Grafikchip verbraucht sehr wenig und leistet in Spielen auch so gut wie nix. So einer dürfte in jedem HTPC drinne sein, und ist für HD-Decodierung einfach großartig.


----------



## jaramund (20. Juni 2010)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Also mein C2D mit 1,8GHz macht z.b. keine Videos in 1080p mit. Schon bei 720p kann es eng werden je nach Bitrate. Wenn man also HD mit dem HTPC abspielen will braucht man mehr als 1,8GHz.


du vergisst die Unterstützung durch eine Graka - was zugegebener massen auch stark von Grakatyp und Treiber abhängig ist
aber selbst die kleinste HD5xxx schafft das heutzutage

man kann halt nicht immer drei jahre alte hardware für aktuellste szenarien heranziehen


----------



## INU.ID (21. Juni 2010)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Also mein C2D mit 1,8GHz macht z.b. keine Videos in 1080p mit. Schon bei 720p kann es eng werden je nach Bitrate. Wenn man also HD mit dem HTPC abspielen will braucht man mehr als 1,8GHz.


Darf ich fragen welcher Player du verwendest, und welche Codecs installiert sind?

Installier mal das CCCP: CCCP - Combined Community Codec Pack

Und versuch die HD-Filme dann mal mit dem WMPC (Windows-Media-Player-Classic) abzuspielen. Wenn das nicht klappt versuch mal den VLC, der bringt eigene Codecs mit und ist nochmal sparsamer (was gerade bei recodierten MKV-Dateien einiges bringt). Zumindest 720p sollte deine CPU auf alle Fälle schaffen, bei 1080p kommt es auf das Material und den Codec (bzw wie recodiert wurde) an.



Snake7 schrieb:


> lol widerspruch.
> in einen HTPC gehört keine Graka, da er wenig strom verbrauchen soll und  wenig Lautstärker erzeugen soll. Somit ist eine Graika unnötig in  dreifachen sinne. Lieber nen ghz mehr und es klapppt alles.


Das deine Aussage Unsinn ist kannst du dir vermutlich schon denken wenn  du an Nvidias ION denkst. Ein "lahmer" Atom-Prozessor ist zusammen mit  einem ION-Chipsatz - bei nur ca. 30 Watt Stromverbrauch für ein  komplettes ITX-System wohlgemerkt - in der Lage Material abzuspielen,  was selbst ein Prozessor mit doppeltem Verbrauch und entsprechender  Rechenleistung nicht / nicht immer schafft.

Wenn also keine geeignete GPU (IGP) Bestandteil des Chipsatzes ist, dann  macht eine zusätzliche Graka (gerade in einem HD-HTPC) nicht nur Sinn - sie spart sogar Strom.



Namaker schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Bereits mein Athlon 3700+ mit 2,2 GHz  (Singlecore!) konnte 1080p mit 30FPS absolut flüssig wiedergeben  (damals ohne GPU-Unterstützung).


Wer weiß was das für ein Crap (Codec/Bitrate usw) war. Ich schick dir gerne mal einen  Ausschnitt aus einem 1080p Film welchen ohne GPU-Unterstützung kein  Single-Core schafft - egal wie hoch man ihn noch übertaktet. 

Ich habe zwar eine (Golden-Sample) ATI der letzten Generation, aber trotzdem ist es mit der GPU-Beschleunigung dort nicht sehr weit her. So kommt es das gelegentlich 1080p Filme auf meinem Quad-Core (QX6700) nicht flüssig laufen wenn er auf 1,6GHz gedrosselt ist - trotz einer HD48xx im System (und ja, es arbeiten alle 4 CPU-Kerne am Film). Ich muß dann erst den Multi um 1 bis 2 erhöhen damit es nicht mehr ruckelt (bzw keine Aussetzer mehr gibt).

OS: Vista 64Bit, alle Updates, alle Treiber aktuell - CPU: QX6700 (1,6-3,2GHz) - GPU: ATI HD48xx Golden-Sample - HD: Maxtor Atlas mit 10.000rpm


----------



## Blackstacker (21. Juni 2010)

der Prozessor ist vollkommen ausreichend für 1080p in verbindung mit mit einer HD4290 Onboard Grafik denn dies schafft schon ein AMD Neo II Prozessor mit 1,6 Ghz und HD4225 Notebook Grafik 
wie das hier News - Toshiba Satellite T215 - 11,6 Zoll Toshiba Satellite mit AMD Neo CPU auf notebookjournal.de man sollte die sache im ganzen betrachten und nicht nur den prozessor denn der alleine macht ja nichts oder hat hier jemand ein Board ohne Chipsatz ?


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar eine (Golden-Sample) ATI der letzten Generation, aber trotzdem ist es mit der GPU-Beschleunigung dort nicht sehr weit her. So kommt es das gelegentlich 1080p Filme auf meinem Quad-Core (QX6700) nicht flüssig laufen wenn er auf 1,6GHz gedrosselt ist - trotz einer HD48xx im System (und ja, es arbeiten alle 4 CPU-Kerne am Film). Ich muß dann erst den Multi um 1 bis 2 erhöhen damit es nicht mehr ruckelt (bzw keine Aussetzer mehr gibt).



das problem kenne ich. Da hat es nicht viel mit den 4 Kernen zu tun, sondern in den Filmen funktioniert die GPU beschleunigung eifnach nicht. Den einen oder anderen hatte ich auch, wo es mit der onbaord ati nicht ging. Bei meiner Nvidia werden alle beschleunigt. Frag mich nicht warum, habe da auch noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Der CCCP ist übrigens auch nicht das gelbe vom ei. den normel MPC HC reicht vollkommen aus und VLC für HD Filme zu empfehlen zeigt, dass du noch nicht wirklich viel erfahrung damit hast, denn der ist das schlechteste was man nehmen kann. Der braucht viel Power und hat meist ein schlechteres Bild.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Der CCCP ist übrigens auch nicht das gelbe vom ei. den normel MPC HC reicht vollkommen aus und VLC für HD Filme [...] ist das schlechteste was man nehmen kann. Der braucht viel Power und hat meist ein schlechteres Bild.



Ja, welchen Player soll man nehmen, der wenig braucht und dennoch ein gutes Bild liefert und alles mögliche abspielt?

Zum 260u: Ich persönlich wurde ja eher den  260er kaufen und den Takt und die Spannung stark senken. Aber schön, dass solche Prozessoren den weg in den Markt finden. Mehr TDP-Klassen fände ich an sich zwar besser, (15W z.B.) aber was solls.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2010)

Habe ich bereits geschrieben. Wenn man mit GPGPU arbeitet der MPC HC. Wenn man ohne GPGPU arbeitet, also nur Prozessor der MPlayer (und zwar möglichst ohne GUI).
Nur nicht VLC/Windows Media Player.

Zoomplayer soll auch ok sein, aber selber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. Juni 2010)

Solange man damit (MPC) auch das Seitenverhältnis, Position, Bildgröße etc. anpassen kann, dann gerne. Genau diese Einstellmöglichkeiten mag ich am VLC Player.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Solange man damit (MPC) auch das Seitenverhältnis, Position, Bildgröße etc. anpassen kann, dann gerne. Genau diese Einstellmöglichkeiten mag ich am VLC Player.


natürlich kann man das. Mit Hilfe des Numbernpads z.B. oder über die optionen, wenn du bestimmte verhältnisse haben willst.


----------



## Namaker (21. Juni 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wer weiß was das für ein Crap (Codec/Bitrate usw) war.


Hier mal ein Auszug aus MediaInfo, wenn du damit etwas anfangen kannst :


Spoiler



Format                           : Matroska
File size                        : 13.7 GiB
Duration                         : 3h 15mn
Overall bit rate                 : 10.0 Mbps
Encoded date                     : UTC 2009-04-01 22:40:43
Writing application              : mkvmerge v2.5.3 ('Boogie') built on Mar  7 2009 15:00:41
Writing library                  : libebml v0.7.7 + libmatroska v0.8.1

Video
ID                               : 1
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : High@L4.1
Format settings, CABAC           : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames        : 4 frames
Muxing mode                      : Container profile=Unknown@4.1
Codec ID                         : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration                         : 3h 15mn
Bit rate                         : 9 386 Kbps
Width                            : 1 920 pixels
Height                           : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate                       : 23.976 fps
Resolution                       : 8 bits
Colorimetry                      : 4:2:0
Scan type                        : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.189
Stream size                      : 12.8 GiB (93%)
Writing library                  : x264 core 67 r1130M 8475977
Encoding settings                : cabac=1 / ref=4 / deblock=1:-2:-2 / analyse=0x3:0x113 / me=umh / subme=9 / psy_rd=1.1:0.0 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=24 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=2 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=2 / deadzone=21,11 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=6 / nr=0 / decimate=0 / mbaff=0 / bframes=6 / b_pyramid=0 / b_adapt=2 / b_bias=0 / direct=3 / wpredb=1 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=25 / scenecut=40 / rc=crf / crf=21.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=10 / qpmax=51 / qpstep=4 / vbv_maxrate=38000 / vbv_bufsize=30000 / ip_ratio=1.40 / pb_ratio=1.30 / aq=1:1.00


----------



## MidwayCV41 (22. Juni 2010)

Herje, hier hab ich ja was los getreten.

Also, System Nr. 1: E6300 mit 1,8GHz + GF 7900 oder 8800GT = Ruckeln. Auf 2,8GHz übertacktet = flüssig. Die GPUs haben nicht einen Handschlag getan.

System Nr. 2: Q6600 mit 2,6 Ghz + GF 8800GT = Ebenfals flüssig. Auch hier konnte man am Task-Manager sehen, das die GPU nicht einen Handschlag gemacht hat.

System Nr. 3: AMD 940BE + GF GTX280 = flüssig. Auch hier machte nur die CPU die Arbeit.

Auch auf meinem Notebook, das ein ATI HD3xxx Chip hat, macht die GPU keinen Handschlag und überlässt alles der CPU, bei 2,2 Ghz = Ruckeln.

Auf allen hab ich es mit VLC oder MPC probiert, jeweils das selber Ergebnis. Und Codecs habe ich auch durch. Das Thema HD mache ich bereits seit 2006 mit. 

Fazit: Trotz aktueller Hardware und Software (& Treiber) hat bei mir seit eh und je die CPU die Arbeit gemacht. Eine GPU Beschleunigung fand niemals statt.

Hatte auch mal einen Film, der bei allen Systemen ruckelte. Bei anderen Leuten lief der flüssig. Rätsel Lösung: Defragmentieren.

Beim VLC gibt es eine Einstellung, weiss leider nicht mehr welche. Mit der laufen HD Filme viel perfomanter.

Im moment nutze ich für HD Filme den WD TV Live, absolut top das Gerät.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2010)

hast du auch den MPC HC benutzt? Dann sollte zumindestens beim System 3 es flüssig laufen und beim System 1 und 2 mit der 88GT auch (die 7er generation von nvidia hatte noch keine beschleunigung. bei der 88GT bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, meine aber auch)


----------



## DUNnet (23. Juni 2010)

@MidwayCV41 - für 1080p hat man ja GPU beschleunigung 
Und der X2 5050e in meinem HTPC hat auch nur 2.6GHz pro Kern!


----------



## INU.ID (23. Juni 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Der CCCP ist übrigens auch nicht das gelbe vom ei. den normel MPC HC reicht vollkommen aus


Na was für ein Glück das der MPC HC Bestandteil des CCCP ist. 

Weils OT is spoiler ich diesen Teil mal:


Spoiler






BigBubby schrieb:


> und VLC für HD Filme zu empfehlen zeigt, dass du noch nicht wirklich viel erfahrung damit hast, denn der ist das schlechteste was man nehmen kann. Der braucht viel Power und hat meist ein schlechteres Bild.


Das mit der Erfahrung kann natürlich sein, ich hab schließlich erst ein paar Jahre lang alle möglichen Player und Codecs an meiner mittlerweile mehrere TB großen HD-Filmesammlung ausprobiert.

Bei einigen meiner 1080p kommt es (tlw. auch nur in rechenintensiven Szenen) bei auf 1,6GHz reduziertem CPU-Takt mit dem MPCHC erst zu einer leichten Verzögerung bei der Berechnung der Bilder, dann zu einem kurzen Tonaussetzer, und wenn das Bild wieder da ist wo der Ton aufgehört hat, dann läuft der Ton auch wieder. Das wiederholt sich dann ständig. Der VLC verschluckt sich an den Stellen bei der Bildberechnung, und überspringt dann je nach länge der Aussetzer die entsprechende Anzahl an Frames. Der Ton läuft währenddessen ganz normal weiter. Takte ich die CPU etwas höher (bleibe aber noch unter dem Standardtakt), dann laufen die entsprechenden Filme auf beiden Playern - dem MPCHC und dem VLC - tadellos, und bei identischer Bildqualität.

Mit einem Unterschied:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis zum roten Strich rechnet der VLC, ab dem roten Strich der MPCHC. Wie du siehst, der VLC belastet das System weniger. Wie auch immer, ich nutze nicht umsonst seit langem den MPC (HC), aber der VLC ist mit Sicherheit nicht "das Schlechteste" was man für Filme (egal ob HD oder nicht) nehmen kann.

Unterschiedliche Bildqualität kann zb. auch daher kommen das (u.a) der VLC auf seine eigenen Codes zurückgreift, und der MPC (wie die meisten anderen Player) auf die "Systemcodecs". Wenn dann der VLC anders konfiguriert ist als die installierten Codecs, dann kann es schon mal zu Unterschieden in der Bildqualität kommen. Zumindest war das bei den VLC Releases <1.x noch der Fall, wie es da aktuell ausschaut weiß ich nicht - ich nutze den VLC nur noch sporadisch, und zumindest dabei sind mir bisher keine Unterschiede aufgefallen (außer das er die CPU weniger belastet).



Wie auch immer, es kann sein das die CPU-Power nicht ausreicht um mit Codec X einen HD-Film abzuspielen, es dann aber mit dem VLC (bzw Player Y) gerade so noch läuft. Daher mein Rat es einfach mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Juni 2010)

Wie bereits erwähnt ist für nur CPU der MPlayer besser.

Der VLC in den letzten Versionen hat auch schon eine teilweise Beschleunigung durch GPU (mit der letzten soweit ich weiß sogar eine vollständige). Könnte ein Grund sein, dass er weniger Power braucht und wie gesagt die schlechtere Bildqualität, woher der andere Part kommen kann. 
Ich muss dabei auch zugeben, dass ich den letzten 2-3 Versionen (aktualisierungen) vom VLC nicht mit HD getestet hat, da mit MPC alles glatt läuft.

Das beim CCCP der MPC HC mit dabei ist, weiß ich, aber auch der Codex packen hinten dran, der mir noch nie vorteile gebracht hat, sondern eher Probleme. Gerade mit Ati Karten (Ich weiß nicht warum, aber nvidia klappt bei HD beshcleunigung einfach besser. mit den roten habe ich da immer probleme). Da läuft der MPC HC ohne den Anhang von CCCP bessre.


Edit: habe gerade mal kurz Avatar getestet mit VLC und MPC HC und bei beiden habe ich 15-20% Auslastung, aber wenn beim VLC Avatar nicht auf volle Breite kommt, macht er unschöne Fehler/Katnen ins Bild. (Skalierung ist wohl nicht so knülle).
Es dürfte also bei beiden die GPU beschleunigung an sein, somit scheint bei dir der MPC einfach nicht GPU zu beschleunigen.

Edit2: mal gerade VLC upgedatet. Hatte noch eine ältere Version. Die Fehler beim verkleiner sind nicht mehr da. Auslastung ist noch die gleiche. Anscheint hat der VLC inzwischen aufgeholt und beherrscht auch die GPU beschleunigung einwandfrei. Vielleicht sollte man dann das mal ausstellen, um die Player wirklich verlgeichen zu können.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. Juni 2010)

So, ich habe mal was lsutiges heute erlebt: Hab eine 1080p-Datei abgespielt und es hatte geruckelt.

wichtige Hardware:

T7100 (1,8GHz), 2GB RAM (667 MHz), Nvidia 8600M-GT, Win7 x64

Es gab Artefakte, Ruckler etc. CPU-Last war auf min. 45%
Nach Installation des VLC 1.1 sowie des neusten Nvidia-Treibers (WHQL) 257.27 wurde es nicht besser, bisl rumgespielt und dann dummerweise 100%-CPU-Last.

Dann habe ich mir den MPC HC x64 runtergladen, getestet und tada: Weder Artefakte, noch ruckeln und die Auslastung war auf max. 15%.
Jetzt habe ich auch auf dem HTPC den MPC HC x86 installiert. Tja, so kann es Player den Filmgenuß beeinflussen...
Nur wills aufm HTPC nicht klappen. Mal schauen.

e:/ So, lustigerweise wirds mim VLC 1.1 nicht besser, sondern es kommen zum Stottern und Tonunterbrechern noch viel deutlicheres Rucken und starke Artefakte hinzu. Bei VLC springt der/die Thread/s munter hin und her, während beim MPC HC ein Kern voll und der andere nicht ausgelastet wird.

XP 32, Athlon X2 5000+ @ 2 GHz, HD3200, 1GB Ram (667 MHz)

Wo kann man wie die Videobeschleunigung aktivieren, bzw. ob diese aktiv ist?

Alleine von dieser Gegebenheit frage ich mich, was ein 25W-Athlon II mit 1,8GHz hier reißen kann...

e:// So, ich vermute mal, dass hier nur der Prozessor arbeitet, denn: GPU-Takt von 200 auf 500MHz, sowie von 64MB Sharded auf 256MB Shared brachten keinerlei Vorteil.
Treiber ist übrigens der 10.6

Ich werds ggf. morgen aufm Notebook gegentesten, aber irgendwas läuft nicht so wie es soll (GPU-Unterstützung). Und ja, der MPC HC läuft besser, aber anschauen wills mans mit dem dennoch ned.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hab gerade mal diesen "*TotalMedia Theatre*" von Arcsoft ausprobiert. Nun laufen die 1080p selbst bei 1,6GHz absolut flüssig, bei 5-15% CPU Auslastung. Und laut GPUz wird meine ATI 48x0 nicht mehr nur sporadisch mal mit ~5% ausgelastet (mit anderen Playern nur mal alle paar Sekunden ganz kurz), sondern permanent/durchgehend. Auf den ersten Blick ist auch die BQ nicht schlechter geworden, werd das später aber nochma nachschauen.

Also wer Probleme mit der CPU-Auslastung bei 1080p Filmen hat, einfach mal diesen Player testen. Laut meinem Taskmanager müßte mit den 5% die meine Graka rechnet selbst ein alter Singlecore 1080p schaffen. Kurios. Kurios...

Vielleicht macht einer aus der "HD-Movie-Fraktion" mal nen separaten Thread (im passenden Unterforum^^) auf, dann könnte man die Unterhaltung aus diesem News-Thread hier dorthin ausgliedern/verschieben. Evtl. mach ich das sonst später, mal schauen. Jetz mach ich erstma bissl bubu... ^^


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. Juni 2010)

Mhm, gibts den nur als Verison für 70$, oder finde ich die kostenlose Version nicht?

Ich hab aber mal die Wiedergabe des 1080p-Materials aufm HTPC mit der aufm Notebook verglichen.

Player: MPC HC.

=> Auslastung am HTPC wie gehabt auf 100% (nur ein Kern, der andre käuft einfach so nebenbei), während am Notebook die Auslastung ca. bei 15%, maximal 23%.

Funzt hier bei ATI/XP die Videobeschlenigung nicht, während sie bei NVidia/7 schon funktioniert?
Merkwürdige Sache.

e:/ Wobei, ich kanns heute mit HD3200/7 und den beiden Playern testen. Finds nur blöd, dass es ned einfach nur funktioniert.

e:// So, unter Win7 x64 funzt es mit HD3200 ohne installiertes DX9 o.ä. recht gut, aber die Auslastung liegt bei max. 42% ... Verbaut ist ein QL-66 (2x2,2GHz).
Werde es später mit installiertem DX9 testen.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juni 2010)

HD4200 hat HD unterstützung. Die HD3200 hat, soweit ich weiß nur eine teilweise beschleunigung.
Bei Nvidia ab der 8er Generation mit Ausnahme der 88GTX.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Juni 2010)

Stimmt, da war was. Dachte jedenfalls, dass die HD3200 moderner als die entsprechenden ist und im Gegensatz zu den HD3000 doch Beschleunigung hat. Naja, muss noch mit dem Player bisl experimentieren.

e:/

Sooooooo, jetzt hab ich erneut die Datei abgespielt und die Auslastung ist nun nicht mehr bei 42%, sondern max. 25% und im Normalfall unter 20%. Je nach sonstiger Last auch mal auf die 42%.
Bloß unter XP mags nicht so, wie ich es will.

e:// Auch unter XP läuft es nun. Alles nur eine Frage der Codecs. ffdshow drauf und passt.


----------



## frEnzy (28. Juni 2010)

@Topic: Die CPU gibts jetzt nicht mehr zu kaufen. Schade ...


----------



## MidwayCV41 (29. Juni 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> @Topic: Die CPU gibts jetzt nicht mehr zu kaufen. Schade ...



Nicht ganz richtig. Bei Alternate bekommt man das im Bundle. Sapphire ITX Board mit der CPU. Der Preis von 199 Euro dafür ist aber extrem überteuert.


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2010)

Wie man es nimmt. Das wären 80,- für die CPU und das ist ja fast schon ein angemessener Preis.


----------



## herethic (8. Juli 2010)

Könnte man,wenn man die CPU undervoltet,sie nicht komplett ohne Kühlkörper betreiben?


----------



## klefreak (8. Juli 2010)

ganz ohne Kühlkörper würde ihc sie nicht betreiben, denn die letzten kühlerlosen zpus (486er...Zeit) hatten deutlich weniger Verlustleistung (selbst ein ATOM braucht zumindest einen Kühlkörper..)
PAssives Kühlen sollte aber möglich sein

lg klemens


----------

